

Bush: “I probably won’t even vote for McCain” - asnark
http://blogs.ft.com/westminster/2010/11/bush-i-probably-wont-even-vote-for-mccain/

======
lotusleaf1987
Already proven false: [http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/11/10/bush-obama-
endorsem...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/11/10/bush-obama-endorsement-
mccain_n_781476.html)

~~~
smrtNgtsThngsDn
It's not "proven", Bush is just claiming he never said it.

He also claimed there were WMDs in Iraq. Jusayyin'.

